# (urgent) vmware ne voit plus les ports USB !



## billboc (26 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour !

HELP #galeredumatin #galereMAJ

je viens de mettre VMWARE fusion a jour en 8.5 et depuis ma machine virtuelle (windows 7) ne voit plus les ports USB

je ne peux plus bosser... HELP !

merci pour vos idées


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

Comment sont les réglages chez toi, surtout pour Options USB avancées ?


----------



## billboc (26 Janvier 2018)

merci pour ta réponse voici mes réglages :

C'est bizarre certain réglages sont grisés chez moi

PS: je viens de me rendre compte que le réseau est déconnecté aussi (grisé aussi...)


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

Je viens de relire, tu as une version 8.5 de VMware et une machine virtuelle de Windows 7. Mes réglages sont pour la version 10.1.1 de VMware et une version de Windows 10. Sur ton Bureau, que dis /A propos ce Mac ?


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2018)

Bj
Quelques pistes par là ==> https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/1027964


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2018)

billboc a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse voici mes réglages :
> 
> C'est bizarre certain réglages sont grisés chez moi
> 
> PS: je viens de me rendre compte que le réseau est déconnecté aussi (grisé aussi...)



Les réglages grisés sont liés au fait que la machine virtuelle est en fonctionnement (cf le message en bas de fenêtre) 
Il faut fermer Windows pour modifier certains réglages de VMWare.

Les VMWare tools sont bien installés sur la machine virtuelle? (Lors d'un changement de version de VMWare, la nouvelle version des VMWareTools ne s'installe pas toujours toute seule une fois Windows relancé)


----------



## billboc (26 Janvier 2018)

je suis en sierra 10.12.6

ps: quelle galère cette histoire de port USB !!!



r e m y a dit:


> Les VMWare tools sont bien installés sur la machine virtuelle? (Lors d'un changement de version de VMWare, la nouvelle version des VMWareTools ne s'installe pas toujours toute seule une fois Windows relancé)



comment puis je m'en assurer ? il m'a semblé que l'installation s'était faite. actuellement dans le menu machine virtuelle de fusion on ne me propose que de "Reinstaller les vmware tools" donc ça doit être bon ?

quand je tente de réinstaller les vmware tools ont me demande un CD-ROM ??? 

y a une autre solution ?


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2018)

Cliccc ==> https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/100....getArticleLanguage=1&KM_Utility.getArticle=1


----------



## billboc (26 Janvier 2018)

merci
j'ai fait une réparation des vmware tools mais cela ne change rien impossible d'avoir accès à internet ni à un port usb

pensez vous que les vmware tools est une action sur ce genre de problème ?

faut-il supprimer complètement puis réinstaller les vmware tools ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2018)

Source ==> https://docs.vmware.com/fr/VMware-F...UID-935333D1-820B-461A-9BA2-9F5AB335E89D.html
_
"Vous pouvez ajouter un contrôleur USB virtuel pour permettre à votre machine virtuelle de fonctionner avec les périphériques USB connectés à votre Mac.
_
*Avant de commencer*
_Arrêtez ou désactivez la machine virtuelle. Vous ne pouvez pas modifier ce réglage si la machine virtuelle est activée ou interrompue. 
_
*Procédure*

_Sélectionnez Fenêtre > Bibliothèque de machines virtuelles. _
_Sélectionnez une machine virtuelle dans la fenêtre Bibliothèque de machines virtuelles et cliquez sur Réglages. _
_Sous Périphériques amovibles dans la fenêtre Réglages, cliquez sur USB et Bluetooth. _
_Sous Options USB avancées, utilisez le menu déroulant pour choisir comment Fusion doit réagir lorsqu'un périphérique USB est branché sur votre Mac._ 
Remarque :
_La prise en charge des périphériques USB 3.0 SuperSpeed requiert un Mac avec l'équipement correct et un système d'exploitation client prenant en charge les périphériques USB 3.0. "_


----------



## billboc (26 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Source ==> https://docs.vmware.com/fr/VMware-F...UID-935333D1-820B-461A-9BA2-9F5AB335E89D.html
> _
> "Vous pouvez ajouter un contrôleur USB virtuel pour permettre à votre machine virtuelle de fonctionner avec les périphériques USB connectés à votre Mac.
> _
> ...



Cette procédure permet de choisir comment Fusion réagit lorsqu'un périphérique st branché... mais chez moi il n'en voit aucun ! ni port usb ni port ethernet rien !

dans la fenêtre re réglage USB on me propose si je veux supprimer le contrôleur USB . je tente ou pas ?


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

Comme mentionné en réponse #6, il faut fermer ta machine virtuelle, ensuite tu fais un clic sur l'icône de la clé ou VMware Fusion/Machine virtuelle/Paramètres ou ⌘+E _(cmd+E)_.

Est-ce que les options sont grisées ? Si non, tu sélectionnes Compatibilité USB : USB 3.0...



...et vois ce qu'il se passe. Et comme mentionné en réponse #6 les VMware Tools sont systématiquement réinstallés à chaque changement de mise à jour. Etait-ce le cas, car il y a toujours une petite fenêtre d'installation qui s'affiche ?


----------



## billboc (26 Janvier 2018)

mes périphériques sont en USB 2.0 tu penses qu'ils faut installer les drivers pour USB 3.0 quand même ?


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

billboc a dit:


> mes périphériques sont en USB 2.0 tu penses qu'ils faut installer les drivers pour USB 3.0 quand même ?


Peu importe, si tu as cette option en USB 3.0, tu la sélectionnes. Il y aura une comptabilité totale en USB 1.0, 2.0 et 3.0. Donc si tu as une vieille clé USB 1.0 et une en 3.0, elles seront prises en charge _(c'est aussi valable pour les disques durs)_.


----------



## billboc (26 Janvier 2018)

ok ça remarche...

En fait il a fallu que je redémarre le Mac pour que cela fonctionne.

Bizarrement, j'ai été obligé de repasser en USB 2.0 pour une plate-forme de pression qui ne fonctionnait plus en USB 3.0 ?
En tous cas, maintenant tout remarche

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

Bonne journée


----------

